# Cubes in Alabama on Skype



## NoobishCuber (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey, I was wondering if there are any cubers in Alabama that would like to contact me through skype. If you would, reply to this thread with your Skype name. I hope to eventually get to know these cubers and maybe even start a podcast.


----------



## Valiant_Cuber24/7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello. I do live in Alabama but I don’t have a Skype account. I also have been in search of some cubes in my area but I can’t find anyone that is as dedicated as me. Hopefully we can talk.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 28, 2020)

RIP, he was last seen in 2017


----------

